# Seid ihr Fussballfans?



## Holyshit (3. November 2007)

Ich interessiere mich sehr für Fußball vorallem für den BVB und den RWO  wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## AhLuuum (4. November 2007)

Fußball ist ein Pussysport mit viel zu vielen Heulsusen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Nillonde (4. November 2007)

Ich gucks nicht jeden Tag, aber ich interessiere mich auch für Fußball und mach auch momentan bei nem Kicktipp mit und schneide da besser ab als mancher Kerl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lieblingsverein hab ich auch, als gebürtige Pfälzerin ist das natürlich 1.FC Kaiserslautern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Templer2k (4. November 2007)

Ich mag kein Fussball weis a ned wieso, wenn ichs mir mal anschauen isses EM oder WM wenn überhaupt.

Is mir zuwenig Show is ned einfangend genug für mich ^^


----------



## Myimmortal_ (4. November 2007)

HSV was sonst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holyshit (4. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Fußball ist ein Pussysport mit viel zu vielen Heulsusen. Meine Meinung.



Warum pussy Sport? Ich finde es sehr interresant und auch vor allem im Stadion die Atomasphäre is einfach überwältigend geh mal zum Signal Iduna Park und stell dich mal in irgend einen Block ich denke auch du bist begeisitert


----------



## Littleheroe (4. November 2007)

fussbal interessiert mich so dermassen gar nicht...


----------



## AhLuuum (5. November 2007)

Holyshit schrieb:


> Warum pussy Sport? Ich finde es sehr interresant und auch vor allem im Stadion die Atomasphäre is einfach überwältigend geh mal zum Signal Iduna Park und stell dich mal in irgend einen Block ich denke auch du bist begeisitert



Ich war früher des Öfteren im Weserstadion, ich kenne die Atmosphäre in einem Fußballstadion. Ich mag nur diese Spieler nicht, die viel zu lange im Gras liegen und sich irgendwelche Glieder halten, weil sie sich dadurch sonst was vom Schiri erhoffen. Natürlich gibt es auch härtere Spieler(dieser Innenverteidiger von Italien, kA wie der heisst), aber davon gibt es leider viel zu wenige.


----------



## Qonix (5. November 2007)

Fussball ist ein Sport den abschaffen sollte


----------



## Szyslak (5. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es auch härtere Spieler(dieser Innenverteidiger von Italien, kA wie der heisst), aber davon gibt es leider viel zu wenige.


Fabio Cannavaro..!
Aber sonst sind die Italiener eigentlich die, die am meisten rumheulen.. Siehe Toni, in Dortmund lag der glaube ich 75 Minuten auf dem Boden oder humpelte ~_~


----------



## AhLuuum (5. November 2007)

Ahh genau, Cannavaro hiess er. Und zu den Italienern gibt es glaube ich nicht mehr viel zu sagen.


----------



## Bazdash (5. November 2007)

Ja, ich bin Fussballfan, sogar mit Jahreskarte. Natürlich juble und fiebere ich für meine Heimmannschaft.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (5. November 2007)

Holyshit schrieb:


> Warum pussy Sport?


Da fällt mir spontan ein Zitat ein:
"Wenn Fußball Samba ist, ist Handball Pogo".
Nach dem was ich bisher gesehen habe muss da was Wahres dran sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anyway: Ich kann mich von keiner Sportart beim Zuschauen wirklich mitreissen lassen, hab mich während der WM bei den public views / viewings (? war das nicht ganz komisch eingedeutscht ?) immer sehr fehl am Platze gefühlt. Im Stadion gings mir nicht anders (Ja, es war ein Stehplatz - Ja, es war im Fanblock).
Bin da eher so der Konzert-Abgeher-Typ.

Anders siehts beim selber spielen aus. Dann aber doch lieber Beachvolleyball bis alle Kästen leer sind oder keiner mehr stehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (5. November 2007)

22 Leute rennen hinter einem Ball her soll sich doch jeder eins kaufen  

voll lang weillig


----------



## Dracun (5. November 2007)

I liebe Fußball und stehe hinter meinem Verein auch wenn sie wieder richtich  scheiße spielen als wenn sie aus der bezirksliga kommen

*1. FC Köln*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester~ (6. November 2007)

fußball?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (6. November 2007)

Rot weiss weiss rot wir saufen bis zum Tod..

VfB ein Leben lang!

Fußball is für mich die spannendste sportart überhaupt. Handball find ich einschläfernd ,Basketball wie ne schlaftablette.


----------



## Serpos (6. November 2007)

Hi hab mich mal überwunden mich hier zu registrieren und zu meiner Lieblingssportart was zu posten.
Also für mich ist Fussball die mit abstand genialste Sportart die es auf diesem Planeten gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin selber Gladbach Fan (ja es gab mal bessere Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber bin vorallem ein Fan des internationalen Fussball (Italien, Spanien,England) den ich sehr genau verfolge. Auch da gibt es mit Lazio Rom einen Club dem ich die Daumen drücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt es unter euch einige die den europäischen Fussball verfolgen oder einen Club favorisieren?

Übrigens finde ich es besser wenn leute, die null Ahnung von Fussball haben besser nichts zu dem Thema sagen oder leute die glauben das sie Ahnung haben, weil sie eine EM oder WM gesehen haben sich zurückhalten sollten!


----------



## Szyslak (6. November 2007)

Serpos schrieb:


> Gibt es unter euch einige die den europäischen Fussball verfolgen oder einen Club favorisieren?


Jap gibt es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber du hast dir ja zwei Clubs ausgesucht mit Lazio und Gladbach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja..

Ich bewundere die Konstanz von Olympique Lyon, für mich spielen die echt einen Klasse Fußball, Harmonie pur. Normalerweise auch in der CL, aber diese Saison haperts ein wenig.. Naja aber morgen gibt es wieder drei Punkte für Lyon ;| (leider.. ich würde es dem Deutschen Fußball ja gönnen, aber es sind halt wirklich nur die Bayern, die eine Gewisse Konstanz in der CL haben).
Ansonsten schau ich mir gerne den Fußball in England und Spanien an. Hart und schön. Italienischer Fußball ist ja leider wirklich zu häufig ein 1-0 Mauer Spiel + viel Schauspielerei (ja es gibt Ausnahmen).
Spezielle Clubs favorisiere ich nicht; schaue mir halt nur gerne die Spiele dort an, sind generell schöner anzusehen.
Fußball ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphyroth (6. November 2007)

Hmmm ich hasse fußball. Der ganze Trubel darum ist unglaublich entnervend und ich rege mich immer auf wenns auf irgendeinem kanal plötzlich fußball statt der vorgesehenen sendung spielt ( schon öfters vorgekommen) wozu gibt es sportsender??
Und wenn ich immer wieder höre: alle männer lieben fußball stößts mir sauer auf^^
stimme zu das das ein pussysport ist.


----------



## Szyslak (6. November 2007)

AhLuuum, saphyroth, beim Balett etwa den dicken Zeh gebrochen?


----------



## AhLuuum (6. November 2007)

Serpos schrieb:


> Übrigens finde ich es besser wenn leute, die null Ahnung von Fussball haben besser nichts zu dem Thema sagen oder leute die glauben das sie Ahnung haben, weil sie eine EM oder WM gesehen haben sich zurückhalten sollten!



Ich glaub hier hat noch keiner, der "null Ahnung von Fußball hat", gepostet. Wenn du mich damit meinen *solltest*, weil ich nicht viel von Fußball halte, dann hast du dich geirrt. Ich war bis vor drei oder vier Jahren noch begeisterter Fußballfan. Dann hab ich aber Rugby entdeckt, das ist um einiges spaßiger und entlastet mich viel mehr.



Szyslak schrieb:


> AhLuuum, saphyroth, beim Balett etwa den dicken Zeh gebrochen?



Ich hatte bisher das Glück, mir noch keine schweren Verletzungen zuzuziehen.


----------



## Lordshadowkan (6. November 2007)

Naja mich langweilig ehrlich gesagt Fußball ^^
Aber naja...wems gefällt...

MFG Lordshadowkan


----------



## HGVermillion (20. November 2007)

Ich hab ja bis 11 aktiv Fussball gespielt bis ich mir beim Training das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hab ^^ Seidher reichts wenn ich mit meinen Freunden darüber diskutiere wie schlecht nun die Bayern wieder einmal gespielt haben.


----------



## arieos (20. November 2007)

in den 60ern, 70ern war Fussball noch Sport .. und heute .. 

aber ich mag Erichs Spruch so gerne:

Ich kann es mir als Verantwortlicher für die Mannschaft nicht erlauben, die Dinge subjektiv zu sehen. Grundsätzlich werde ich versuchen zu erkennen, ob die subjektiv geäußerten Meinungen subjektiv sind oder objektiv sind. Wenn sie subjektiv sind, dann werde ich an meinen objektiven festhalten. Wenn sie objektiv sind, werde ich überlegen und vielleicht die objektiven subjektiv geäußerten Meinungen der Spieler mit in meine objektiven einfließen lassen." - Erich Ribbeck


----------



## Gamerhenne (20. November 2007)

Ich bin nicht der Mega-Fußballfan, aber wenn die italienische Nationalmannschaft spielt, dann schau ich schon gerne zu, allein schon wegen Buffon und Gattuso *G*
Wenn der Karlsruher SC spielt, schau ich auch schon mal hin, gezwungenermaßen, weil mein Mann Fan ist ;oD
und seit ich ( ICH! ) letzte Woche den Hauptpreis bei deren Gewinnspiel bekommen habe ( ein Trikot mit Original-Unterschriften der Spieler ) hängt bei uns der Haussegen schief *lach*
Ausgerechnet ich gewinn das Ding.


----------



## aengaron (20. November 2007)

Ich interessiere mich nicht überschwenglich für Fußball, das WM-Feeling war allerdings genial.

Mein sportliches Interesse geht eher in Richtung Basketball (da passiert einfach mehr xD) und Frauenschwimmen*grins*


----------



## rEdiC (20. November 2007)

Eintracht vom Main.... nur du wirste heute siegen.. eintracht vom main weil wir dich alle lieben.....

Eintracht Frankfurt!


----------



## Veragron (20. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Fußball ist ein Pussysport mit viel zu vielen Heulsusen. Meine Meinung.



Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen. Handball geht ja noch, aber dieser ganze Fußballmist ist mMn einfach grausam ._.

Achja, aber die Eintracht unterstütz ich trotzdem :O @rEdiC
Offenbach raus!


----------



## Thront (20. November 2007)

fussball macht spass wenn man es nicht sehen muss, keiner einem davon erzählt und die nachrichten nichts davon berichten, man keine singenden fans sieht und man nicht weiss das abermillionen euros reinfließen


----------



## Veragron (20. November 2007)

...Und man es nicht spielen muss. Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, ob ich Volleyball oder Fußball spiele, ich würde mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand rennen.


----------



## Thront (20. November 2007)

jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





(wobei ich den frauen der schwedischen volleyball-nationalmaschaft sehr gerne beim spiel zusehe..)


----------



## Veragron (20. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Beachvolleyball ist da aber noch besser...und was mir richtig Spaß macht, ist dieses Wasservolleyball. Keine Ahnung wies richtig heißt. Aber das rockt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (20. November 2007)

ja, hab das mal bei ner wm gesehn, leider kamen danach die kugelstoßerinnen ins bild..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. November 2007)

Strandfigur reloaded  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (20. November 2007)

sag das nich zu laut, diese ladys haben power, die prügeln dir die scheiße aus dem leib wenn sie hören das du frech bist..


das schwierige vieler kugelstoßerinnen ist gar nicht das weite stoßen der kugel, sonder die kraft / energie die sie benötigen um diese massive bleikugel aus ihrer körpereigenen umlaufbahn zu drücken...


----------



## Lurock (20. November 2007)

omg, das bild ist gruselig...

@topic,  ich freue mich wenn mein favorit (s04) gewinnt und wenn bayern verliert, das wars aber auch schon, ich würde nie freiwillig fußball gucken, finde das irgendwie langweilig, auch wenn ich selbst mal im verein gespielt hab, ööde... da geh ich lieber PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldoor (20. November 2007)

Naja ich fahr Skateboard und hab mal fußball gespielt *rofl*
Ich hab aufgehört weil mich die ganzen leute angekotzt haben...
Trainer co.
Anschauen fand ich immer schon dumm...
Gruß Aldoor


----------



## The Holy Paladin (20. November 2007)

Ja ich intressiere mich für Fußball.

Bin leidenschaftlicher RWE (Rot-Weiss-Essen) Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! 

@Myimmortal:

Im 4tel Finale ist dann leider Schluß im DFB-Pokal, aber das war ja eh klar,ne ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Getreu dem Motto:"Gegen Essen kann man nur verliern" *sing*

PS: Nur der RWE

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Dargun (20. November 2007)

WSV(Wuppertal) und die guten alten bremer :-)


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (20. November 2007)

In Deutschland ganz klar der BvB meine alte Heimats Stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann halt den Englischen Fußball das geilste überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


Aber mein lieblings Sport bleibt Handball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HSV ist dort der geilste Verein^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (20. November 2007)

Im Handball kann HSV ruhig gewinnen nur halt nich im DFB-Pokal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. November 2007)

Hauptsache Bayern verliert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ansonsten ist mir fußball egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (20. November 2007)

Myimmortal_ schrieb:


> HSV was sonst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du sagst es! Ich bin nahezu Fußballsüchtig und schaue es mir jeden Samstag/Sonntag (kommt drauf an wann der HSV spielt) an - spiele auch gerne selber mit Freunden.

Einmal HSV, immer HSV!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (21. November 2007)

20 "idis" die einem aufgeblasenem Lederfezen hinterher rennen. 
2 die den unbedingt fangen wollen wen der in reichweite ist und 
3 die in der nähe sein wollen und alles sehen mal mehr mal weniger und mal haben die "hallos"

soviel dazu

naja nur bei WM oder EM interessiert es mich mal


----------



## Szyslak (22. November 2007)

> 20 \"idis\" die einem aufgeblasenem Lederfezen hinterher rennen.
> 2 die den unbedingt fangen wollen wen der in reichweite ist und
> 3 die in der nähe sein wollen und alles sehen mal mehr mal weniger und mal haben die \"hallos\"
> 
> ...


Volleyball: 12 \"Idis\" die unbedingt einen Ball auf den Boden hauen wollen.
Handball: 12 \"Idis\" die den Ball unbedingt fangen wollen und in einen Kasten werfen. 2 Spielverderber die das aber nicht wollen.
Golf: 1 \"Idi\" der mit einem Stock einen Ball in ein weit entferntes Loch hauen will.
Rennsport: \"Idis\" die etliche Stunden sinnlos im Kreis fahren.
und...
und...
und...
solche Comments kannste dir sparen, das lässt sich zu jeder Sportart sagen..


----------



## derpainkiller (22. November 2007)

nö.


----------



## Lurock (22. November 2007)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> nö.


doch, lässt es sich!


----------



## eMJay (23. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Volleyball: 12 \"Idis\" die unbedingt einen Ball auf den Boden hauen wollen.
> Handball: 12 \"Idis\" die den Ball unbedingt fangen wollen und in einen Kasten werfen. 2 Spielverderber die das aber nicht wollen.
> Golf: 1 \"Idi\" der mit einem Stock einen Ball in ein weit entferntes Loch hauen will.
> Rennsport: \"Idis\" die etliche Stunden sinnlos im Kreis fahren.
> ...



hab ich gesagt das ich den rest mag? Nö also ich hab das hier nur auf das Thema bezogen. "Seid ihr Fußballfans?" oder war daran was falsch? das halte ich davon und damit hab ich gesagt was ich darüber denk. Ich zähl hier nicht alles auf was ich nicht mag oder mag...


Dein Comments war total sinnlos und den hättest du dir sparen können...


----------



## Szyslak (23. November 2007)

> hab ich gesagt das ich den rest mag? Nö also ich hab das hier nur auf das Thema bezogen. \"Seid ihr Fußballfans?\" oder war daran was falsch? das halte ich davon und damit hab ich gesagt was ich darüber denk. Ich zähl hier nicht alles auf was ich nicht mag oder mag...
> Dein Comments war total sinnlos und den hättest du dir sparen können...



Yep.
Seid ihr Fußballfans. So heisst der Thread. Um genau zu sein \'Seid ihr Fussballfans?, Wollte mal wissen ob WoW Spieler auch FUßbal Fans sind.\'.
Was du geantwortet hast, war eine Beschreibung des Spiels. Obwohl wir wohl alle wissen wie es funktioniert, daher überflüssig; ich gebe zu meine gefolgte Antwort auch, aber damit wollte ich halt nur ausdrücken, dass du deine Beschreibung hättest sparen können, der TE wollte eigentlich nur Wissen ob du ein Fan bist oder nicht (auch wenn diese Beschreibung deine Antwort zeigen sollte)
Deine Antwort \'naja nur bei WM oder EM interessiert es mich mal\' hätte ausgereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (23. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Yep.
> Seid ihr Fußballfans. So heisst der Thread. Um genau zu sein \'Seid ihr Fussballfans?, Wollte mal wissen ob WoW Spieler auch FUßbal Fans sind.\'.
> Was du geantwortet hast, war eine Beschreibung des Spiels. Obwohl wir wohl alle wissen wie es funktioniert, daher überflüssig; ich gebe zu meine gefolgte Antwort auch, aber damit wollte ich halt nur ausdrücken, dass du deine Beschreibung hättest sparen können, der TE wollte eigentlich nur Wissen ob du ein Fan bist oder nicht (auch wenn diese Beschreibung deine Antwort zeigen sollte)
> Deine Antwort \'naja nur bei WM oder EM interessiert es mich mal\' hätte ausgereicht
> ...


Ich darf doch sagen was ich darüber denk bzw. warum ich kein fan bin? Oder ist des auch falsch? 
Ich seh das anders. Wenn ich was nicht mag dann kann ich auch sagen was ich daran nicht mag und warum. Damit wollte ich eben sagen dass ich Fußball nicht so mag. Mann kann es langweilig mit "ja" oder "nein" beantworten oder damit es etwas lustiger wird auf die Art und Weise wie ich es gemacht hab.
Und wenn es doch anders sein sollte dann tut es mir leid ... für dich...


----------



## Deathtroll (23. November 2007)

bin nur n fussball fan wenn der ball aus schockolade is x)


----------



## saphyroth (23. November 2007)

mmmmmh schokoladäääh *sabber* 
@szyslak: wenn das so wäre wie du sagst sollte eig. der ganze threat aus nein und ja bestehen und wäre somit relativ faad. Ich finde es wesentlich spannender wenn eine diskussion entsteht (auch wenn geflame nicht sein sollte ich entschuldige mich hiermit für den begriff p-p-pp-ussysport^^)

wie gesagt mich stört nur dass fußball von so vielen als einzig wahrer sport gesehen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (25. November 2007)

Ja, tu ich.
Verfolge jedes Spiel vom VfL Bochum und spiel so oft wie es geht/wenn ich nich grade in Azeroth rum renne ^^,

btw: 
Irgendwie ist es schon komisch, dass bei einem Forum für Online-Rollenspiele so viele Leute sagen wie kacke jegliche Sportarten doch sind.
Da kommt einem das Klischee vom dicken, nichtsnützigen Online-Zocker doch wieder in den Kopf...


----------



## meckermize (25. November 2007)

Holyshit schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich sehr für Fußball vorallem für den BVB und den RWO  wie sieht es bei euch aus?




Klar ist fußball nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meckermize (25. November 2007)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Ja, tu ich.
> Verfolge jedes Spiel vom VfL Bochum und spiel so oft wie es geht/wenn ich nich grade in Azeroth rum renne ^^,
> 
> btw:
> ...




hm ja wohl war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (25. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Fabio Cannavaro..!
> Aber sonst sind die Italiener eigentlich die, die am meisten rumheulen.. Siehe Toni, in Dortmund lag der glaube ich 75 Minuten auf dem Boden oder humpelte ~_~



Wm Finale 2006, wer liegt am Boden? Ein Italiener natürlich. Beleidigt Zinedine Zidanes (Frankreich) Schwester und fängt dann an zu heulen wenn Zidane ihm einen Kopfstoss gibt. Zidane soll ruhig noch mehr Italiener auf den Boden legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klinsmann (25. November 2007)

FCB!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (25. November 2007)

meckermize schrieb:


> hm ja wohl war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol

Ich hab ja nicht behauptet, dass hier alle nichtsnützige Zocker sind.
Nur liegt es halt nahe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (25. November 2007)

Eigentlich wurde hier nur über Fußball geredet, nicht über Sport allgemein.


----------



## Szyslak (26. November 2007)

...
Imo weiss immer noch keiner was ich genau sagen will.. Maybe ich denk zu weit, kompliziert und pingelig..
...
Aber egal passt schon.. Bayern hat gewonnen und Doofmund verloren, was will ich eigentlich mehr..


----------



## Organasilver (26. November 2007)

1.: Nur Überschreift gelesen, keinen einzigen Beitrag, nicht mal den vom TE

2.: Ich hasse Fussball...wollt ich hier nur mal kundtun^^


----------



## Thorgun (26. November 2007)

Dauerkarte für Dortmund und so gut wie immer auch Auswärts dabei.


----------



## Szyslak (26. November 2007)

> Dauerkarte für Dortmund und so gut wie immer auch Auswärts dabei.


Omg und das sagst du so offen und ohne Scham? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (26. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Omg und das sagst du so offen und ohne Scham?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dortmund till i die 

Das ist halt mein Verein und ich bin stolz drauf, in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde zwar desöfteren als Masochist bezeichnet aber watt willste machen, will nicht wissen wieviel Geld ich schon für Karten, Fahrten usw. ausgegeben habe.


----------



## Monolith (26. November 2007)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Dortmund till i die


Ich mag dich (:


----------



## Thorgun (26. November 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Ich mag dich (:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja watt willste machen.

Die meisten können es nicht verstehen warum ich so viel Geld in den Verein pumpe und am Wochenende mal 10h nach Berlin fahre oder jetzt Samstags mich morgens um 6 auf den Weg nach Stuttgart mache, aber für mich ist das irgendwie genau mein Leben.

Die Tradition,die Leidenschaft,die Freunde usw. Ich kenne nichts vergleichbares wo es so krasse Stimmungsschwankungen gibt. Mal hüpft man vor Freude, 1min später stehen einem fast die Tränen in den Augen und man wird ganz weiß...

Datt is Fußball !


----------



## Weldras (6. Januar 2008)

Fussball 4 ever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ---> Aber naja Fussball hat sich negativ entwickelt *zugeb


----------



## Zorkal (7. Januar 2008)

Ich bin Fan von Italien/Juventusfan und sehe mir jedes der Spiele der Mannschaften an.
Und solche Sprüche wie"22 Idis rennen..."sind erstens einfältig und zweitens dumm.Meistens laufen die Spieler dem Ball nicht hinterher sondern kontrollieren ihn,zumindestens wenn gute Teams spielen.
Die Bundesliga halte ich für nicht so spannend da einfach die internationale Klasse fehlt,die in Italien,England und Spanien halt vorhanden ist.


----------



## Amarillo (7. Januar 2008)

HERHA BSC was sonst bzw. Hoeneß raus!


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Januar 2008)

Ich hab jetzt zwar nur die letzte Seite gelesen, aber zum Topic:

Ich als überzeugter Basketballer seid nun 7 Jahren (seid ich 8 bin) hasse Fußball.


----------



## Amarillo (7. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt zwar nur die letzte Seite gelesen, aber zum Topic:
> 
> Ich als überzeugter Basketballer seid nun 7 Jahren (seid ich 8 bin) hasse Fußball.



geht es hier um Basketball?


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Januar 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> geht es hier um Basketball?



Nein. Ich hab auch nur auf die Frage geantwortet, die in der Überschrift steht. Geht es da um Fussball? Ja...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwax (7. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich als überzeugter Basketballer seid nun 7 Jahren (seid ich 8 bin) hasse Fußball.



Ich als überzeugter Fußballanhänger, seit nun 23 Jahren (seit ich 7 bin) hasse Basketball.

Boar was eine Aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kriegt ihr es auch geschafft etwas mehr wie 1 oder 2 Sätze zur Begründung zu schreiben, statt einfach nur gefühlte 5 Wörter zu tippen und dann schleunigst auf den Antworten Button zu klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hier geht es eben mal nicht um die beste Taktik um den Prinz zu legen oder wie man am ersten Boss in ZA vorbei kommt, nicht wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BtT: Ich hab mit 7 Jahren angefangen in meinem Heimatverein zu spielen. Ich hab dann durch gehend bis zur B-Jugend gespielt. Hatte dann einen schweren Autounfall und musste für fast 2 Jahre aussetzen. Danach hab ich den Anschluss an die erste Mannschaft leider nicht mehr geschafft und noch 2 Jahre bei den "Alten Herren" mit gekickt. Halt "Just for Fun" und aus Treue zum Verein. Leider kam dann noch ein Arbeitsunfall hinzu, in dessen Folge ich an der Bandscheibe operiert werden musste und somit meine Fußballschuhe endgültig an den Nagel hängen durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf nationaler Ebene favorisiere ich den MSV Duisburg. In guten und besonders in schlechten Zeiten. Ich hege und pflege aber auch lieb gewonnene Kontakte zu Schalke, Dortmund, Bochum, Gladbach, Köln, Düsseldorf, Oberhausen, Essen und anderen Fans. Ich sehe Fußball als Sport und nicht als kindisches Rivalitätsgetue ala "Lüdenscheid stinkt" oder "Herne stinkt mehr" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 International favorisiere ich den britischen Fußball (Schottland, Irland z.T. England).


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Januar 2008)

Ok. Nochmal eine ausführliche Begründung.

Als ich mit Basketball anfing spielte ich noch Fussball. Mein Vater hat mich damals zum BB gebracht, weil ich eine neue Sportart suchte. Warum? 

Ich wurd nicht eingesetzt beim Fussball. Man hat mich einfach immer auf der Bank gelassen. Egal wo. Ich hab wirklich früh mit Fussball angefangen. Ich hab in 5 (!) verschiedenen Mannschaften und bei 5 verschiedenen Vereinen. 
Und ich wurde NIE, nie, nie eingesetzt. Obwohl ich einer der besten Abweh-Spieler war, da ich doch eine recht große Kante war, an der so schnell keiner vorbei kam. Und auf meine Frage, wieso ich nicht spielen darf kam immer nur ein böser Blick. Irgendwann hat es mich angekotzt und ich hab mich nach was neuem umgeguckt. 

Tja. 7 Jahre BB machen mich zu einem der besten Spieler im Verein. Ich spiele mit 15 Jahren in 4 Mannschaften. 3 mal in meinem Heimatverein und einmal NRW-Auswahl. (seid 2 Jahren). Hier bringt mir meine Größe und Masse mehr als beim Fussball. Und hier werd ich auch eingesetzt. Meist um die 35/40 Spielminuten. 

Ich hoffe die Begründung reicht, warum ich Fussball hasse...


----------



## Kangrim (7. Januar 2008)

Nein ich mag kein Fussball.

Warum? Ka ich mags halt nicht.


----------



## Berndy (7. Januar 2008)

Allso ich bin schon ein bischen an fussball interesiert ich wohne immerhin direkt am Playmobil stadion in Fürth. und naja ich gehe auch zu den spielen. Das Kleeblatt ist ja auch ne Super Mannschaft. (habe aber nichts gegen die Cluberer) Greuter- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -Fürth


----------



## Kwax (7. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Begründung reicht, warum ich Fussball hasse...



Na also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wünschte mancher Poster würde sich dann auch so ausführlich äußern *nach oben schiel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (7. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (8. Januar 2008)

Zitat Amarillo:


> HERHA BSC was sonst bzw. Hoeneß raus!


Ach nein, du bist also HERHA BSC Fan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neue Mannschaft oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Januar 2008)

Fussball mit Kollegen JAP ;D
Am Tv .. ne da hab ich besseres zu tun ;D


----------



## Thoor (9. Januar 2008)

FCA 4 Live!(Ich wette den Klub kennt keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Szyslak (9. Januar 2008)

> FCA 4 Live!(Ich wette den Klub kennt keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


FC Aarau?

btw. du Nachmacher -.-


----------



## Amarillo (9. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Zitat Amarillo:
> 
> Ach nein, du bist also HERHA BSC Fan?
> 
> ...



Vergiss es!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin seit der 2ten Liga Fan und werde auch Herthaner bleiben.
Was mich nur maßlos ankotzt ist die andauernde Mittelmäßigkeit. Immer nur UEFA-Cup nervt und bei dem Manager wird da wohl auch nicht mehr viel passieren. Wenigstens ist der Raffaeltransfer endlich über die Bühne gegangen.


----------



## Zorkal (9. Januar 2008)

Ist sehr schwer für einen Club nach oben zukommen,aber wenn er erstmal oben ist kriegt man ihn sehr schwer daweg(Wenn die Manager fähig sind versteht sich).Das liegt vorallen an den Champions League-Prämien die denen vom UEFA Cup den Rang ablaufen.


----------



## Amarillo (9. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ist sehr schwer für einen Club nach oben zukommen,aber wenn er erstmal oben ist kriegt man ihn sehr schwer daweg



Öhm in deiner Sig ist Juve! Die haben sich selber schnell wegbekommen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (9. Januar 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Öhm in deiner Sig ist Juve! Die haben sich selber schnell wegbekommen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind ja auch nur dritter in der Serie A :X


----------



## Shadistar (9. Januar 2008)

Seid ihr Fussballfans?

Ganz sicher 


                              NICHT!!!!


----------



## D@rklighthunter (9. Januar 2008)

Klar Fußball ist genial...nur hier oben bie mir gibs nicht viele gute Vereine..
Hansa? ...naja und sonst erst Bremen und Berlin...
was bleibt einem da noch übrig?-.-'


----------



## Amarillo (9. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Sind ja auch nur dritter in der Serie A :X



Und was war die Saison davor? Zwangsabstieg oder?


----------



## Zorkal (9. Januar 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Und was war die Saison davor? Zwangsabstieg oder?


Ja trotzdem...das bestätigt nur das man starke Teams nicht so schnell tot kriegt.


----------



## Szyslak (10. Januar 2008)

Klaro, wer sich durch Manipulation zum Sieg kauft und dadurch Meisterschaftsprämien, Prämien zum erreichen der Championsleague erhält und diverse Fernsehrechte teuer verkaufen kann, zudem noch durch die Erfolge mehr Fans gewinnt und dadurch mehr Fanartikel verkauft, hat auch locker das Geld mal zwei Saisons seine Top Stars zu halten und nicht international bzw. eine Saison in der Serie A zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryan_Garn (10. Januar 2008)

1. FC Köln!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (10. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Klaro, wer sich durch Manipulation zum Sieg kauft und dadurch Meisterschaftsprämien, Prämien zum erreichen der Championsleague erhält und diverse Fernsehrechte teuer verkaufen kann, zudem noch durch die Erfolge mehr Fans gewinnt und dadurch mehr Fanartikel verkauft, hat auch locker das Geld mal zwei Saisons seine Top Stars zu halten und nicht international bzw. eine Saison in der Serie A zu spielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der hat gesessen!


----------



## AhLuuum (10. Januar 2008)

Ich möchte Szyslak hiermit gratulieren. Du hast das Geschäft des Fußballs verstanden: Wer am meisten Geld hat, kauft sich die besten Spieler, spielt mit denen erfolgreich, bekommt etliche Prämien, Fernseh- und Sponsorengelder und kann sich dadurch noch tollere Spieler kaufen. Ist das nicht ein schöner Teufelskreis? Und mit Fußball hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun. Die schlechteren Clubs, die im Mittelfeld der Liga rumtümpeln, müssen sich immer mehr anstrengen, um auch einmal in den Genuß des Geldes und somit der guten Spieler zu kommen, obwohl erschwerend dazukommt, dass die großen Vereine immer mehr Geld für Spieler ausgeben(man gucken sich z.B. den 1. FC Bayern an).


----------



## Zorkal (10. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Klaro, wer sich durch Manipulation zum Sieg kauft und dadurch Meisterschaftsprämien, Prämien zum erreichen der Championsleague erhält und diverse Fernsehrechte teuer verkaufen kann, zudem noch durch die Erfolge mehr Fans gewinnt und dadurch mehr Fanartikel verkauft, hat auch locker das Geld mal zwei Saisons seine Top Stars zu halten und nicht international bzw. eine Saison in der Serie A zu spielen.


Der Kern des Skandals war das die Juve/AC/Lazio/Fiorentina-manager(Die anderen Vereine hätten genauso hart bestraft werden müssen finde ich) ihre Macht durch Korruption gefestigt haben,unter anderem auch durch Schiedsrichterbestechung.Aus den Telefonaten die aufgezeichnet wurden geht auch hervor das der ganze Skandal noch eine Nummer großer ist als man weiß aber nichts bewiesen werden kann.

Natürlich hast du mit deiner Aussage recht aber stößt mir immer Sauer auf wenn Juventus als Hauptverantwortlicher gesehen wird.
Naja wenn wir nächstes Jahr die CL gewinnen ist alles wieder gut 

@hLuum
Das Geld muss man sich erstmal verdienen,zumindestens in Deutschland.In Italien ist zum Beispiel leider so das Inter Mailand und Milan durch stinkreiche "Personen" finanziert werden(Juve übrigens nicht ;O)


----------



## Szyslak (10. Januar 2008)

> Ich möchte Szyslak hiermit gratulieren. Du hast das Geschäft des Fußballs verstanden: Wer am meisten Geld hat, kauft sich die besten Spieler, spielt mit denen erfolgreich, bekommt etliche Prämien, Fernseh- und Sponsorengelder und kann sich dadurch noch tollere Spieler kaufen. Ist das nicht ein schöner Teufelskreis? Und mit Fußball hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun. Die schlechteren Clubs, die im Mittelfeld der Liga rumtümpeln, müssen sich immer mehr anstrengen, um auch einmal in den Genuß des Geldes und somit der guten Spieler zu kommen, obwohl erschwerend dazukommt, dass die großen Vereine immer mehr Geld für Spieler ausgeben(man gucken sich z.B. den 1. FC Bayern an).


Das Geschäft war natürlich schon immer so, aber das ist im Basketball/American Football/Baseball/Handball und und und nicht anders. Und das Geld muss man natürlich auch erstmal irgendwo herbekommen und Bayern hat da z.B. keinen Milliardär im Nacken sitzen. 
Das garantiert trotzdem noch lange keinen Erfolg. Hinzu kommen Verletzungen, Fehleinkäufe, Zusammenspiel/Harmonie in der Mannschaft und und und... Das muss erstmal funktionieren und die richtige Rotation hineinkommen. Ich gebe zu, dass es natürlich zu 60-70% immer so ist, dass die Top Mannschaft Meister wird aber wie schon erwähnt, es ist nicht garantiert! Warum ist der AC Milan z.B. 13 (?) oder Chelsea nicht erster?



> Der Kern des Skandals war das die Juve/AC/Lazio/Fiorentina-manager(Die anderen Vereine hätten genauso hart bestraft werden müssen finde ich) ihre Macht durch Korruption gefestigt haben,unter anderem auch durch Schiedsrichterbestechung.Aus den Telefonaten die aufgezeichnet wurden geht auch hervor das der ganze Skandal noch eine Nummer großer ist als man weiß aber nichts bewiesen werden kann.
> 
> Natürlich hast du mit deiner Aussage recht aber stößt mir immer Sauer auf wenn Juventus als Hauptverantwortlicher gesehen wird.
> Naja wenn wir nächstes Jahr die CL gewinnen ist alles wieder gut
> ...


Da gebe ich dir Recht Zorkal, Lazio, AC und Co. hätten auch absteigen müssen. Und ich glaube auch, dass das ganze viel viel größer ist als herausgekommen ist und als wir vermuten.
Und naja, das Juve als Hauptverantwortlicher gesehen wird, liegt natürlich daran, dass es, naja Juventus ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es war halt die Mannschaft die Jahrelang erfolgreich war und dann hört man nur ´Juventus und blabla haben manipuliert´ und alle schreien ´Wie JUVE????´
Achja und ich habe Juve nicht als Hauptverantwortlichen gesehen, wir redeten halt über Juve, da nimmt man natürlich die als Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also nicht bös nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (10. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Das Geld muss man sich erstmal verdienen,zumindestens in Deutschland.In Italien ist zum Beispiel leider so das Inter Mailand und Milan durch stinkreiche "Personen" finanziert werden(Juve übrigens nicht ;O)



Und wie verdient man sich das Geld? Indem man im UEFA-Cup oder der Champions-League spielt. Wie kommt man dahin? Indem man erfolgreichen Fußball spielt. Wie macht man das? Man hat gute Spieler. Wo bekommt man die her? Man kauft sie sich(meist teuer) oder man hat einen Glücksgriff. Nun wäre ich wieder bei der Frage, wie man an das Geld herankommt.



Szyslak schrieb:


> Das Geschäft war natürlich schon immer so, aber das ist im Basketball/American Football/Baseball/Handball und und und nicht anders. Und das Geld muss man natürlich auch erstmal irgendwo herbekommen und Bayern hat da z.B. keinen Milliardär im Nacken sitzen.
> Das garantiert trotzdem noch lange keinen Erfolg. Hinzu kommen Verletzungen, Fehleinkäufe, Zusammenspiel/Harmonie in der Mannschaft und und und... Das muss erstmal funktionieren und die richtige Rotation hineinkommen. Ich gebe zu, dass es natürlich zu 60-70% immer so ist, dass die Top Mannschaft Meister wird aber wie schon erwähnt, es ist nicht garantiert! Warum ist der AC Milan z.B. 13 (?) oder Chelsea nicht erster?



Ich bezweifel ja garnicht, dass es in anderen Profi-Sportarten anders zugeht, aber weil Fußball hierzulande der populärste Sport ist und es hier diesen Thread gibt, beziehe ich mich einfach mal auf den Fußball.
Mir ist auch klar, dass die jetzigen großen Clubs auch mal klein angefangen haben und sich alles erarbeiten mussten. Aber den Aufwand, den jetzt z.B. ein MSV Duisburg hat, hatte ein 1. FC Bayern damals nicht(ok, das liegt zum größten Teil daran, dass Fußball damals noch nicht so populär war wie er heute ist).
Das Geld nicht automatisch auch Erfolg bedeutet, verstehe ich schon, aber es gibt selten so große Verletzungssorgen, dass ein Verein komplett nach hinten geworfen wird. Zudem sinkt mit dem Preis der Spieler auch das Risiko des Fehleinkaufs(ein Ronaldinho könnte zwar ein Fehleinkauf werden, doch wird er immernoch ziemlich gut spielen).
Das der AC Milan 13. oder Chelsea nicht erster ist, erkläre ich mir damit, dass die Manager keine Ahnung davon haben was sie tun, sondern sich nur auf ihrem Geld ausruhen. Sicher gibt es solche Mannschaften, die trotz Unmengen an Geld nur minimalen Erfolg rausholen und andersherum Mannschaften, die trotz geringerer Finanzlage den Aufstieg in den UEFA-Cup oder gar die Champions-League schaffen(ich beziehe mich hierbei mal auf SV Werder Bremen, das ist der einzige Verein, von dem ich regelmäßig etwas in der Zeitung lese) und wirkliche Genies in der Geschäftsleitung haben.

Dennoch macht, meiner Meinung nach, ein Großteil des sportlichen Erfolges immernoch das Geld aus.


----------



## Zorkal (10. Januar 2008)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Und wie verdient man sich das Geld? Indem man im UEFA-Cup oder der Champions-League spielt. Wie kommt man dahin? Indem man erfolgreichen Fußball spielt. Wie macht man das? Man hat gute Spieler. Wo bekommt man die her? Man kauft sie sich(meist teuer) oder man hat einen Glücksgriff. Nun wäre ich wieder bei der Frage, wie man an das Geld herankommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Milan/Chelsea sind nicht erster da sie unter ihren Möglichkeiten spielen und da Milan einen sehr schlechten Torhüter hat.Werder Bremen tätigt kaum große Transfers und ist trotzdem im nationalen Bereich sehr erfolgreich.Der As Rom kauft auch kaum groß ein und hat trotzdem eine starke Mannschaft die zb Milan den Rang abläuft.Natürlich ist Geld immernoch ein wichtiger Faktor,aber Talentscouts und Transfergeschick sind auch sehr wichtig.


----------



## BallzofSt33L (10. Januar 2008)

OMG Fußballfans -.-

also ich wunder mich das ihr euch den scheiß noch antun könnt! das ist doch nur noch ein einziger  komerz sport. was man auch an den leistungen der spieler sieht den is es egal on sie gut sind oder nicht die kohle kommt so oder so.
die bayern die affen kaufen sämtliche gute spieler ein und lassen sie auf der bank verotten nur dass sie nirgends anders spielen können... und so weiter

wo geht denn das noch hin?

in der national elf von deutschland spielt ein farbiger. soll net rasistisch sein aber entweder deutsch oder net so ein müll!!!!

ich geb mir das netmehr weil im fußball nicht mehr gilt "das bessere team gewinnt" sondern "wer mehr geld hat, hat das bessere team" und das hat nix mit sport zu tun.

früher wo die noch net so viel geld verdient haben waren die spieler noch bestrebt alles rauszuholen und jetzt ? naja ich denk ihr wisst was ich meine....die ruhen sich auf ihren lorbeeren aus.

das einzige was fußball noch ist,... ein rießiger medien pfuhl genutzt um euch armen deppen das geld aus deer tasche zu ziehn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry aber is so!!

(jetzt bin  ich gespannt auf die antworten der fußball begeisterten..jetzt bin ich bestimmt dran^^ xD)


----------



## Zorkal (10. Januar 2008)

BallzofSt33L schrieb:


> OMG Fußballfans -.-
> 
> also ich wunder mich das ihr euch den scheiß noch antun könnt! das ist doch nur noch ein einziger  komerz sport. was man auch an den leistungen der spieler sieht den is es egal on sie gut sind oder nicht die kohle kommt so oder so.
> die bayern die affen kaufen sämtliche gute spieler ein und lassen sie auf der bank verotten nur dass sie nirgends anders spielen können... und so weiter
> ...


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten.


----------



## Amarillo (11. Januar 2008)

BallzofSt33L schrieb:


> in der national elf von deutschland spielt ein farbiger. soll net rasistisch sein aber entweder deutsch oder net so ein müll!!!!



Dafür: Vote for Forenbann!


----------



## Szyslak (11. Januar 2008)

> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten.


Das kann ich nur unterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (11. Januar 2008)

Alemannia Aachen =)


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

BallzofSt33L schrieb:


> ......
> in der national elf von deutschland spielt ein farbiger. soll net rasistisch sein aber entweder deutsch oder net so ein müll!!!!
> ......


Rofl, ahja...
1. Es gibt auch farbige Deutsche.
2. Das kommt aber verdammt rassistisch rüber.


----------



## AhLuuum (11. Januar 2008)

BallzofSt33L schrieb:


> in der national elf von deutschland spielt ein farbiger. soll net rasistisch sein aber entweder deutsch oder net so ein müll!!!!



Weil die Hautfarbe soviel über die Nationalität aussagt. Für diese Aussage könnte ich dir schon die Fr*sse eintreten.


----------



## Besieger (11. Januar 2008)

naja also ganz unrecht hat Ballzof jetzt auch nich. zur zeit isch glaub eh kein schwarzer im team. klar es amcht nix aus wenn 1 farbiger mitspielt aber bei 4 aufm feld wei mers glaub ma hatten....naja. i weiss klingt rassistisch aber so denkt selbst der dfb.


----------



## Zorkal (11. Januar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> naja also ganz unrecht hat Ballzof jetzt auch nich. zur zeit isch glaub eh kein schwarzer im team. klar es amcht nix aus wenn 1 farbiger mitspielt aber bei 4 aufm feld wei mers glaub ma hatten....naja. i weiss klingt rassistisch aber so denkt selbst der dfb.


Wenn jemand in Deutschland geboren wird und/oder hier aufwächst ist ja wohl scheißegal ob er weiß,schwarz oder blau ist, wenn er sich als Deutscher fühlt und für Deutschland spielen möchte ist das vollkommen okay.
Einbürgerungen stehe ich aber kritisch gegenüber, es solle nicht entscheiden wer am cleversten einbürgert sondern wer Talente am besten fördert.(Auf Nationalmannschaften bezogen)


----------



## BallzofSt33L (11. Januar 2008)

is das geil hier ich wusste gleich, dass das hier so abgehn wird!!!!
aber wenn ihr meint das ich ein rassist bin, pff! bin ich bestimmt net aber egal!

ihr fußball fanatiker vertragt halt nur keine konstruktive kritik


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

BallzofSt33L schrieb:


> is das geil hier ich wusste gleich, dass das hier so abgehn wird!!!!
> aber wenn ihr meint das ich ein rassist bin, pff! bin ich bestimmt net aber egal!
> 
> ihr fußball fanatiker vertragt halt nur keine konstruktive kritik


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin zwar kein Fußball-Fan,
aber ich weiß was konstruktive
Kritik ist, da ich sie selber gerne
anwende. Das was du da
geschrieben hast, mag für dich
vllt vom Aufbau her konstruktiv
aussehn, aber zu konstruktiver
Kritik gehört auch sachlich bleiben
und vorallendingen höflich! Und
das ist dir nicht gelungen.


----------



## Huntara (11. Januar 2008)

BallzofSt33L schrieb:


> is das geil hier ich wusste gleich, dass das hier so abgehn wird!!!!
> aber wenn ihr meint das ich ein rassist bin, pff! bin ich bestimmt net aber egal!
> 
> ihr fußball fanatiker vertragt halt nur keine konstruktive kritik



naja, was erwartest Du bei Deiner aussage? Einen schwarzen als = Müll zu bezeichnen,
sry, aber erklär uns doch einfach, wie du es sonst gemeint hast? 

wie schon gesagt wurde, es gibt auch schwarze deutsche oder glaubst du auch
ich wohne aufm mond?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich mag überhaupt kein fussball, ich mag nur die formel 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (11. Januar 2008)

Och... Bundesliga interesiert mich weniger, aber WM und EM is immer ein Super Event :-)


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Januar 2008)

> in der national elf von deutschland spielt ein farbiger. soll net rasistisch sein aber entweder deutsch oder net so ein müll!!!!


ich glaub ich weiß wie du die mannschafft am liebsten sehn würdest:
voll mit blonden, blauäugigen, langen, strammen kerlen
oder etwa nich?

dieser mann hat ein bestimmtes wort im pass stehn damit hat er vor dem deutschen gesetz und vor dem dfb die gleichen rechte wie du
deinen respekt bekommen und als als gleichberechtigt von dir behandelt werden sollte er allerdings nicht nur wegen dieses wortes sondern allein schon deshalb weil er ein mensch ist genau wie du

also hör auf schwarze als nicht deutsch und damit minderwertig zu betrachten
und hör überhaupt auf nationalitäten dazu zu benutzen um fest zu machen ob ein mensch "toll" oder "müll" is

eine kleine bitte noch an dich:
schnauze, wegtreten!!


----------



## Jácks (11. Januar 2008)

Zum Topic kann ich nur sagen:SCHALKE 04!!! und RWE

und @BallzofSt33L
Ich wär auch für nen forenbann,du verhälts dich wie die amerikaner früher,die die schwarzen als minderwertig betrachteten und versklavten.Und stell dir vor du lebst in afrika und da sagen sie bahh ein weißer ihhhh
Meine Meinung....

MfG Jacks


----------



## Myhordi (12. Januar 2008)

Holyshit schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich sehr für Fußball vorallem für den BVB und den RWO  wie sieht es bei euch aus?


RWO FTW
Und:SCHEIßE BVB
Ich bin rwo und schalke fan  deswegen werd schalke fan udn ich find dich korrekt:9
is immer nterschiedlich welchen von den beiden vereinen mich mehr ibtressiert ab  mitte februar spiel rw ja endlich wieder
@jacks:heallo essen wisst ihr noch könnt ihr euch erinnern könnt ihr euch erinern 4:1 1:0
4rte liga essen ist dabei


----------



## derpainkiller (12. Januar 2008)

Nein. 
Handball <3


----------



## Amarillo (12. Januar 2008)

warum reagiert hier kein Mod?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxvillev (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo ich bin Fußballfan!

Und zwar gibts nur eine Macht am Main. Und das ist SG EINTRACHT FRANKFURT


Martin Fenin bringt euch alles zum heulen. Bayern nehmt euch in acht, ihr habt einen ebenbürtigen Gegner bekommen^^


----------



## Zorkal (5. Februar 2008)

Martin Fenin wechselt in einem Jahr nach Italien/Spanien/England


----------



## Gwynny (6. Februar 2008)

Außer bei der WM interessiert mich Fußball überhaupt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Typisch Frau *hehe*

LG Gwynny


----------



## Stroth80 (6. Februar 2008)

ich spiele zwar kein wow sondern EQ2 aberich bin Anhänger von Hansa Rostock, leider kann ich jetzt nicht mehr zu heimspielen gehen da ich nach Darmstadt gezogen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es gibt ja noch auswärtsspiele

Unsre Heimat!! Unsre Liebe!! Unsre Farben Blau-Weiß-Rot!! 19 Hundert 65 !!! FCH bis in den Tod!!!!

Stadionverbot! Stadionverbot! Wir haben alle Stadionverbot!!

All Cops are Bastards A.C.A.B!!!


----------



## Duni (6. Februar 2008)

Ich bin absoluter Alemannia Aachen Fan, komme auch aus Aachen, daher passt das. Naja, wenn wer auch noch Aachen Fan ist und Dauerkarte hat, schreibt mir mal ne PM, vielleicht können wir uns ja mal treffen, oder auch nicht^^


----------



## Saubähr (6. Februar 2008)

Ne, also ich finde Fußball irgendwie langweilig... 
Liegt wohl daran dass die meisten doch eh alles besser wissen wie ma jetzt das Spiel gewinnen könnte und blah falsel dann meinen sich wieder aufregen zu müssen...

Außerdem sucken die ganzen Ultras (zumindest in Darmstadt) total rum... Sinnlose Aggressionen... Und die Polizei ist zu doof für effektive Deeskalation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleinesschaf (6. Februar 2008)

fußball guck ich nur bei ner EM oder WM,interessiere mich eigentlich nich für den sport nur das feeling bei so größeren veranstaltungen ist einfach so geil das man mitgerissen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (6. Februar 2008)

Ich HASSE Fußball. EM (wer braucht so nen Müll in Österreich?!!), WM und was es da noch so geben mag, sind mir vollkommen egal. Dann schon lieber Golf, Eishockey oder Fechten


----------



## Steelios (6. Februar 2008)

-


----------



## Redis (6. Februar 2008)

ATM DEUTSCHLAND VS ÖSTERREICH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Österreich soll gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n1k (6. Februar 2008)

test 1


----------



## Klunker (6. Februar 2008)

Redis schrieb:


> ATM DEUTSCHLAND VS ÖSTERREICH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




sieht m moment auch so aus.....nunja ich würde es den Österreichern gönnen^^

Go Österreich Go! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirell (8. Februar 2008)

ALLES AUßER FRANKFURT IST SCHEIßE!!!!!


----------



## ego1899 (12. Februar 2008)

da kann ich mich nur anschließen... ^^

Schwaaaarz weiß wie Schneeeee, das ist die S G Eeeeee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (12. Februar 2008)

Bei der WM schau ich gern mal hin, aber ansonsten eher nicht.


----------



## Riane (12. Februar 2008)

Nein.


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

Bei der WM schaue ich mir die Deutschland spiele an. Ansonsten Interessiere ich mich garnicht dafür!


----------



## Succubie (12. Februar 2008)

kurz und bündig:              Nö


----------



## Shrukan (31. März 2008)

Großer Borussia Mönchengladbach Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


seit ich 8 Jahre bin nur für diesen Verein gelebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kein anderer Verein mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (31. März 2008)

Hansa forever, für alle Zeit.
Hansa forever und für die Ewigkeit.


----------

